# Ma promo



## la_cria

Buongiorno a tutti! Ho appena ricevuto una mail da un mio amico francese;
gli ho chiesto se è mai stato in Italia e lui mi ha risposto così: d'ailleurs avec ma promo nous avons visité le val d'Aoste et Turin c'était ma première et unique fois en Italie. Vorrei sapere cosa significa ma promo! Non ho trovato nessuna traduzione soddisfacente di questo termine! 
Grazie per il vostro aiuto!
Cria


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao La_cria,
La "promo" è un accorciativo della "promotion", cioè gli alunni che sono nello stesso anno di un corso, o che sono stati promossi, sia alla maturità che a laurea, dipende.
EDIT: mi riviene la parola: classe, credo.


----------



## la_cria

Merci Matoupaschat!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao la _cria,
oltre a quello che dice Matou,  questa frase mi fa pensare anche ad un possibile "tour promozionale" ....
Promotion (promozione) può avere anche questo significato e quasi sempre lo si abbrevia con "promo". 
Mi lascia un po' perplessa quel "_d'ailleurs_ _avec ma_ promo...", perché in questo caso avrei piuttosto detto _pendant-au cours de.._.
Penso però che in base all'età e/o all'eventuale professione del tuo amico tu puoi valutare questa opzione meglio di me.


----------



## la_cria

Grazie per il tuo contributo! Il mio amico ha 25 anni ed è uno studente!


----------



## Nunou

O.K...allora a meno che non abbia fatto occasionalmente il promoter per conto di qualche agenzia...andrei solo sulla storia della promozione/classe scolastica.  

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Avec ma promo = chiaramente _insieme con_ il mio gruppo scolastico. Non avrei potuto capire in un altro modo in questo contesto, "nous avons visité" evoca un viaggio scolastico.


----------



## la_cria

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Nunou

Matou...io invece un po' sì ....avrei potuto capirlo diversamente anche se, come dicevo prima, con qualche perplessità ....quindi riserva.
È una sorta di deformazione la mia....mi perdo spesso e volentieri....


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Avec ma promo = chiaramente _insieme con_ il mio gruppo scolastico. Non avrei potuto capire in un altro modo in questo contesto, "nous avons visité" evoca un viaggio scolastico.


 Completamente d'accordo con Matoupaschat. Per me, non se può capire diversamente.


----------

